# questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability



## JettaVR6_784 (Jun 9, 2002)

just a couple questions about vr6t driveability and reliability.
1. with about 360 hp, and 380 ft/lbs at the wheels, how severe is wheel spin? im assuming a turbo vr6 is very difficult to launch, and keep traction in the first couple gears?
2. how durable is the transmission? i have heard that turbo vr6's like to eat up tranny's.
3. does anyone here use the racelogic traction controller on a vr6 turbo, or any high hp turbo fwd? is it a good investment?
thanks for any help.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (JettaVR6_784)*

1) severe.. 1st and 2nd are useless if you get on it
2) even a stock motor can lunch a tranny.. the ring gears are held on by rivets and they tend to pop off.. bye bye tranny. you must get a limited slip peloquin or quaife if you dont want to drop a tranny in the first week
3) dont know if anyone has one, but i dont see why it would hurt. one other thing you could do is get an apexi avc-r boost controller and set it to have low boost in 1st and 2nd gear, then come on strong in 3rd. that would help with some of the wheelspin


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (Slayer)*

That's not all necissarily true.
Wheelspin is as bad as you make it. It's not like you have to burry the throttle every time you want to move.
I don't have an LSD and my tranny has held up. If you don't drive like an ass, you should be fine. I limit myself to minimal boost in 1st and about 75% throttle in second and I have never had a problem. I'm also only running about 250 wheel so with another 100 whp, things would change considerably.
Basically, it's all about control.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (I am Jack's VR6)*

control is a big thing, at 7.5psi first gear is completely useless when trying to move quickly(well its all good till 4000rpm when all hell breaks loose)
as far as the racelogic, i was thinking atbou it to... i was setting up a sponsorship program w/ them a couple years ago when i had my BMW... i just need some $$$ and call them again







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaVR6_784 (Jun 9, 2002)

cool, thanks everyone. one last question, does anyone have any videos of turbo vr6's?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (JettaVR6_784)*

http://www.vwsport.com has tons


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (JettaVR6_784)*

Hey, another Vermonter- video soon of my car on http://www.dubsnorth.com... we had a little gtg on Friday night in Williston at Watertower hill near Friendly's. 35 cars showed up. You should check out the site/forum- mostly VT people.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (JettaVR6_784)*

I'm using Racelogic and am happy with it. For the money, if you can make an AVC-R work I would go that route and limit boost in the lower gears.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack's VR6* »_That's not all necissarily true.
Wheelspin is as bad as you make it. It's not like you have to burry the throttle every time you want to move.
I don't have an LSD and my tranny has held up. If you don't drive like an ass, you should be fine. I limit myself to minimal boost in 1st and about 75% throttle in second and I have never had a problem. I'm also only running about 250 wheel so with another 100 whp, things would change considerably.
Basically, it's all about control.

With 360whp, even at 50% throttle in 1st gear your smoke the tires... at like 320-330whp, in 2nd you will smoke them but you don't hit the rev limiter it will just sit at 7000rpm accelerating spinning then hook right before 3rd gear... 
But basically don't expect to do any stop light racing with a 350whp vr6 turbo.
A diff is a must if you plan on any abuse of the car... But as for the other thing that brakes is gears... they have a chance at braking at anything above 300whp, if you are on it and hit a bump and they shock of the tires spinning and gripping at the same time... Over 400whp... on the street doing 3rd and 4th gear pulls just expect to go through gears occasionally ... 
As for Racelogic, if you plan on racing any import sanctions traction control devices are illegal... And if you plan on racing on street tires with 350whp even with the race logic have fun... just get a nice set of 24.5x8.5x15slicks and you'll be good to go..
If you want it for the street... well racing a fwd car with a ton of torque from a stop on street tires just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## JettaVR6_784 (Jun 9, 2002)

so racing on street tires (sticky ones), even with the traction controll, it will still be real bad. maybe this isn't such a good idea. i never really race at a track because there aren't any close.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_well racing a fwd car with a ton of torque from a stop on street tires just wasn't meant to be.

exactly lol
btw, here's a vid of my car vs. a E46 m3, second gear 40mph roll, me at 6psi:
http://www.socalaudiclub.com/a...3.avi


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (Anand20v)*

Racelogic sucks, i rode in a turbo vr6 with it. In my opinion, it will slow your car down.


----------



## JettaVR6_784 (Jun 9, 2002)

so what im gathering from this is that a high powered vr6 turbo is not a good street car? that sucks, i had my heart set on one. do you think wheelspin would be more controlable with a gear dependant boost controller? that is basically my last hope. i may end up getting a awd talon. thanks for everyones help


_Modified by JettaVR6_784 at 8:38 PM 8-12-2003_


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (JettaVR6_784)*

It's streetable but just don't plan on doing stoplight racing... stick to highway pulls...
Plus the other thing you gotta remeber is if you have a 350+whp vr6 you are faster then 95% of the cars that you will ever come across so what are you gonna do try and beat up on 14second cars?


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_It's streetable but just don't plan on doing stoplight racing... stick to highway pulls...
Plus the other thing you gotta remeber is if you have a 350+whp vr6 you are faster then 95% of the cars that you will ever come across so what are you gonna do try and beat up on 14second cars?

Very True. If you plan on driving on the street, lower boost ALOT.


----------



## JettaVR6_784 (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: (KrautFed)*

ok, so i may not even need a turbo, i just want to beat the honda's around here. the fastest one is running low 13's. im basically looking for a mid to high 12 second vr6. as far as weight reduction goes, i will most likely have racing front seat (fiberglass or carbon fiber), no back seats. the only problem is i will have subs (2 12"), and most likely 17" or 18" brock wheels (not sure of exact ones yet). any suggestions. maybe i don't need 360 whp...


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (JettaVR6_784)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaVR6_784* »_ok, so i may not even need a turbo, i just want to beat the honda's around here. the fastest one is running low 13's. im basically looking for a mid to high 12 second vr6. as far as weight reduction goes, i will most likely have racing front seat (fiberglass or carbon fiber), no back seats. the only problem is i will have subs (2 12"), and most likely 17" or 18" brock wheels (not sure of exact ones yet). any suggestions. maybe i don't need 360 whp...

Well first off is the car MK3 or MK4 ??? But um... if you plan on having a system and big wheels. 
A. Your gonna need alot of HP to power all the extra weight so 350whp might be what you need to run low 13's.. but it also seems that you don't have much track experience driving that much power isn't easy
B. Your gonna get even less traction on 17's or 18's... 
Tim


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (JettaVR6_784)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaVR6_784* »_ok, so i may not even need a turbo, i just want to beat the honda's around here. 

There are much faster Honda's than that around Burlington, they just don't look it(and they don't park at Lee Zachary's or Donny's and talk about it).
Tim knows his stuff when it comes to 1/4 times. I have to agree that it will be a hell of a challenge to get into the 12's on 17's or 18's. You need more sidewall and to ditch a lot of weight if you don't think you need a turbo to even get close. There is a bunch more weight to be removed other than just the rear seats(and the subs/box will weigh more than the seats likely). What's the fastest street tire Vr at? I think Brian still has the record... it's not as easy as many would think.


_Modified by DieGTi at 8:40 PM 8-12-2003_


----------



## JettaVR6_784 (Jun 9, 2002)

what honda's are there that are faster than that. the fastest one i know of comes down from st albans, and is running a 13.9 (i meant to say low 14's in my first post). i have never seen any honda's faster than that in the area. ps, i am one of the kids that went to donny's. we got kicked out of there like everywhere else.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (JettaVR6_784)*

The one that comes down from St. Albans is the red bubble with the gsr lump and nos right? I thought the 13.9 was what he ran last summer? Anyway, pretty sure he lost to a guy in our crew with a 2L mk1 all motor Jetta on the interstate(then word has it he wanted to crate a motor in and blah blah blah). There have been a few others spotted- type-r turbo del sol, a maroon turbo accord with gunsmoked wheels, red stockish sleeper civic turbo, Ji's black bubble turbo...I don't have any solid quarter #'s but most should be easily into the low 13's(some should be faster but it's too dependent on driver/other factors). There are faster cars that most people don't know about in Vermont that are smart enough to not get the cops on their tails by hanging out in large groups where the cops come to kick them out all the time and running their mouths about how fast they are. I'm not trying to be a d*ck but that's just how it is.
What year is your Jetta/what mods? With some serious weight reduction, a differential, some drag radials, some sort of FI(be it direct port nitrous, serious supercharger or a turbo), and some driver skill- you should be able to run with or faster than most of these. Some of these guys(the maroon turbo accord in particular) have more money to throw at their cars than is reasonable. If you want to find out what you run, Napierville Dragway is only about an hour out of town.


_Modified by DieGTi at 9:34 PM 8-12-2003_


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (JettaVR6_784)*

I suggest learning to race with small amount of HP first. You can beat more people with driving skill than you can HP. Mid 13's would not be that hard to achieve.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (KrautFed)*

Any boost controller with the boost scramble option should solve your problem just dial the boost back in the 1st 2 gears and by 3 gear you should have at least some traction just the keep the boost to a minimum in low gears for street launches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: questions about vr6 turbo driveability/reliability (benzivr6)*

when I had my a2vrt, with the mk4 headgasket, at 4.5 psi (on 16 inch WE BBS's, not Drag DOT's either), the car ran 13.6 (with a 2.6 60ft), the car was running lean and like complete crap. I blew the rings that day later, my car was a a2, wieghed in at 2600. So go figure, you could run 12's on street tires, you just have to be a great driver, which I am not. Plus 4.5 psi is nothing, you could run 9-12 on the street (with my MK4 headgasket it had to equate to somewhere around 7-9 psi on stock comp)... 
I have since sold the car, because its a god damn head ache....


----------

